# افتاد للاحباب الغالين



## +Nevena+ (21 يناير 2021)

سلام ملك السلام للجميع
يااااه بقالي سنين مكنتش بدخل 
وحاسه اني مشتاقه للكل 
والمكان واحشني جدا 
وبقالي فتره بدخل المواضيع القديمه
وافتكر اصحابها 
ايااااام اتمني تعود بجد


....... 
ودلوقتي
الموضوع بسيط
عباره عن افتاد لكل الاعضاء الموجودين حاليا
طبعا كان نفسي كل الغالين اللي كانوا موجودين
يرجعوا لبيتهم تاني بالسلامه
اتمني ارجع اشوف الكل تاني
وبتنمي الموجودين يفضلوا منورين
ومحدش يغيب ابدا

هبدا ب حبيبتي الغاليه حبوا
بقالها ٣ ايام مش موجوده اتمني تكون بخير
وطمني عليها
امين


----------



## My Rock (21 يناير 2021)

التفاتة جميلة


----------



## Maran+atha (21 يناير 2021)

مبادرة كثير رائعة
اختي الغالية جداً +Nevena+
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يناير 2021)

نيفوووو حبيبتى عشره السنيين فى المنتدى هنا --
منوره بجد من جديد و نشكر الرب انه وفر ليكى وقت انك تدخلى من جديد و تبدائى اهو تعملى مواضيع---
اشكرك على الموضوع -- و اشكرك على افتقادك الجميل لضعفى---

انا بخير نشكر ربنا شكل كدا وقتى لسى مجاش هههه نشكر الرب على تدخلاته العجيبه مثله ---

المهم بئا انا كنت معديا لا بيا و لا عليا و سمعت صوت من بعييييد عمال ينادى -- يا حبوووو انتى فيييين يا حبوووو قولت فى بالى يادهوتى لتبقى دى صوت النداها-- لو مشيت وراها اروح مرجعشى ههههه
 لكن ركزت فى الصوت شويه و اكتشفت انه صوت واحده جميله شقيه رقيقه اسمها نيفو -- قولت مابدهااااش نمشى ورا الصوت و هوووب لقيتنى فجئه فى التوبيك هنا هههههه و لقيتك بتنادى اهو ههههههه
ا:love45: وحشانى بجد


----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2021)

موضوع جميل. تسلم ايديكي حبيبتي 
وأكيد كلنا اشتقينا  الأيام اللي كانت في المنتدى واللمة الحلوة 
وانهم اكيد مهما غابوا عننا ربنا يرجعهم بالسلامة ويطمنا عليهم 
يارب يكونون سالمين وبخير دايما ونقول لهم مفتقدينكم جميعا 

ربنا يديم وجودك في المنتدئ يااحلى نيفو​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 يناير 2021)

My Rock قال:


> التفاتة جميلة



اشكرك يازعيم


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 يناير 2021)

Maran+atha قال:


> مبادرة كثير رائعة
> اختي الغالية جداً +Nevena+
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويفرح قلبك



ميرسي يا maran+atha
ربنا يديم تواجدنا ومحبتنا لبعض ويرجع كل غايب عن بيته 
امين


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 يناير 2021)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> نيفوووو حبيبتى عشره السنيين فى المنتدى هنا --
> منوره بجد من جديد و نشكر الرب انه وفر ليكى وقت انك تدخلى من جديد و تبدائى اهو تعملى مواضيع---
> اشكرك على الموضوع -- و اشكرك على افتقادك الجميل لضعفى---
> 
> ...



ربنا يبعد عنك اي شر حبيبتي 
ودايما منوره الدنيا بوجودك ومنوره المنتدي 
انتي كمان واحشاني جدا وغاليه عليا واعتقد انك عارفه دا


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 يناير 2021)

كلدانية قال:


> موضوع جميل. تسلم ايديكي حبيبتي
> وأكيد كلنا اشتقينا  الأيام اللي كانت في المنتدى واللمة الحلوة
> وانهم اكيد مهما غابوا عننا ربنا يرجعهم بالسلامة ويطمنا عليهم
> يارب يكونون سالمين وبخير دايما ونقول لهم مفتقدينكم جميعا
> ...


امين حبيبتي 
ويديم وجودكم يارب


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يناير 2021)

هنفتقد مين انهارده
مين غايب ياجدعان


----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2021)

الغايبين كتير 
راح اذكر الي اقدر اذكرهم
مفتقدين ماما امة 
مشرفتنا الغالية كاندي
اخونا فادي الكلداني
استاذنا كليمانتوس
استاذنا ادمنتوس
اخونا جرجس منير 
الملكة هيلانة
استاذ بيتر
استاذ النهيسي
الاخت ماريا
كوبتيك ليون
واكيد مفتقدين الكل بدون استثناء
يارب الجميع يكونو بخير​


----------



## AdmanTios (17 فبراير 2021)

أفتقد أمي الحنون الغالية " أمة "
نعم أفتقدك يا أمي بشدة و لكم أشتاق لتواجدك


----------



## BITAR (17 فبراير 2021)

*انا هنا والنعمه 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2021)

بنفتقد كل الغالين اللي مش موجودين
ونتمني يرجعوا بالسلامه ونطمن عليهم


----------



## AdmanTios (18 فبراير 2021)

إفتقاد للأحبه الغاليين و لكم أشتاق لتواجدكم كثيراً
أفتقد دونا و تماف ماريا و الدكتور  apostle.paul و شقاوة قلم 
و دكتور إليكتريك و الغالي فريدي و أستاذي و أخي الحبيب مولكا
و أستاذي فادي الكلداني و  white.angel و إيميليا و هشام المهندس

و الكثير و الكثير من الأحباء ..... هؤلاء علي سبيل المثال و ليس الحصر
لأنه هنالك كوكبة كبيرة من الأحباء نعم نفتقدهم و نفتقد تواجدهم وسطنا

نُصلي من أجل جميع صنعة يديك يا يسوع


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (21 أبريل 2021)

الغايبين كتير

My Rock 
الحبيبة الغالية أمة
خادم البتول
Soul&life
اني بل
الملكة هيلانة
جرجس منير
انت مهم
ميشيل فريد
مونيكا 57
الكرمة الصغيرة
Obadiah 
كليماندوس
الحقيقة والحق
bent el3adra
كاندي
ايريني
ماريا
فادي الكلداني
الاخت رورو
الاخت سوسو
Paul Iraqe 
ولا ننسى حبيبنا الغالي المنتقل Aymonded العايش فينا وبينا
والكثيرون 
ربنا يطمنا عليهم ويرجعهم لبيتهم الثاني منتديات الكنيسة


----------



## النهيسى (21 أبريل 2021)

*فعلا كتير محتاجين للافتقاد والسؤال عنهم ويارب يكونوا بخير
شاكر محبتكم  لافته رائعه منكم*​


----------



## My Rock (21 أبريل 2021)

تسجيل حظور وتواجد


----------



## candy shop (21 أبريل 2021)

*انا موجوده 
عارفه انى مقصره وبتوحشونى 
بس غصب عنى بجد
بنت اخويا اللي اتوفى جالها كرونا 
وابنى كمان 
بس نشكر الله بقوا كويسين
شكراااااااا حبيبتى الغاليه​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 أبريل 2021)

candy shop قال:


> *انا موجوده
> عارفه انى مقصره وبتوحشونى
> بس غصب عنى بجد
> بنت اخويا اللي اتوفى جالها كرونا
> ...


 ربنا يرفع عنهم ويطمنك عليهم يارب


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 أبريل 2021)

الحقيقة    ربنا فى صلاحه وحنانه  فعلا فعلا  إفتقدنى -( المشرق من العلاء) بأحشاء رأفته  
برؤءية  هذا المقال  - كمقال لافت لنظرى المتواضع   الان والان فقط  يوم كتابة البوست   بعد 3 اشهر كاملة من البوست الاصيلي والرئيسي    اللى وضعته نيفين 

اخواتى  - فعلا فعلا شعور  معزى   وبلسم لروحى  ان  اعود  ارى أكونتاتكم  وصوركم واسماءئكم  الموجوده بالمنتدى   تعود وتظهر من جديد...

جددتم  شبابي - احبتى  الرب يبارككم بكل بركة روحية  فى السمويات
انتم غاليين على  جدا جدا جدا 
ياربي ياربي  ما أتحرمشي من بركة صلاواتكم  - ربنا يحفظكم  ويمنحكم طولة العمر  مع صحة وحماية وستر فى اسم يسوع 
 آه  بئا  - بالمناسبة  
صللوللى  انجح فى امتحان ال OET
محبتى القلبية فى المسيح مع  كل واحد منكم  كل واحد باسمه  وكل واحدة باسمها


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مايو 2021)

AdmanTios قال:


> إفتقاد للأحبه الغاليين و لكم أشتاق لتواجدكم كثيراً
> أفتقد دونا و تماف ماريا و الدكتور  apostle.paul و شقاوة قلم
> و دكتور إليكتريك و الغالي فريدي و أستاذي و أخي الحبيب مولكا
> و أستاذي فادي الكلداني و  white.angel و إيميليا و هشام المهندس
> ...



يسلاااتم يا ادمنتيوس ... ذكرت اسامى غاليه كتير 
افتقدهم كلهم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مايو 2021)

حياة بالمسيح قال:


> الغايبين كتير
> 
> My Rock
> الحبيبة الغالية أمة
> ...



اكيد لا ننسى حبيبنا ايمندد 
و نفتقد كل الاسامى المذكوره و كل الى مش مذكور


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 يوليو 2021)

بسجل افتقادي للجميع
 واحشني كل الاعضاء ووجودهم
الموجودين والغايبين واللي بعدوا خالص
اكيد هيجي يوم ويرجعوا
امين


----------



## النهيسى (10 يوليو 2021)

* ربنا يطمنا على كل الغايبين ويفرح قلوبهم*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 أكتوبر 2021)

مفتقده روح المنتدي إللي كانت من سنين


----------



## النهيسى (3 أكتوبر 2021)

*عند حضرتك حق
ياريت نطمئن على الجميع*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (3 أكتوبر 2021)

ما حدش مفتقدني


----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2021)

اهلا جوزيف منور المنتدئ بعد غياب
اكيد مفتقديك يارب تكون بخير وسلام


----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2021)

سلام المسيح معكم اخوتي مفتقديكم جميعا يارب تكونون بخير منتظرين نشاطكم بعدة التحديثات المهمة للمنتدى بهمة رووك يشكر عليها ياريت نرجع بقدر الامكان لهذاالمنتدى بيتنا الكبير الي يجمعنا فيه وجودكم وحضوركم مهم سلامي وتحياتي لكم جميعا


----------

